# In case you have forgotten....



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

this is how it looks now, like new again after 5 hours toil matey ! :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

:?:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi James, just spruced up some one's S3 this morning, it was a differant colour 5 hours ago ! 

:wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

ah ... i see now


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

John,
Obviously I am very grateful but you misunderstood by intentions. All the crap on it was to protect the paintwork, not me being lazy!  But thanks very much!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Have you no shame! :roll: :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Would you believe the same bloke is sending his A4 round for a clean tomorrow....bloomin cheek I say :evil:

:wink:


----------



## Hopsta (Jan 6, 2003)

While your in the mood I'll pop mine round too, by the looks of it you do a cracking job


----------

